
Game Devs Abuse Copyright to Censor Negative YouTube Review - Libertatea
http://torrentfreak.com/game-devs-abuse-copyright-to-censor-negative-youtube-review-131021/
======
himal
Dev says, _We protected our copyright because Total Biscuit has no right to
make advertising revenues with our license._ [1]

Then why they gave him a key in the first place?

1.[http://steamcommunity.com/app/242800/discussions/0/810938810...](http://steamcommunity.com/app/242800/discussions/0/810938810809560203/#c810938810832992221)

